
Russian arrested for trying to recruit an insider and hack a Nevada company - PatrolX
https://www.zdnet.com/article/russian-arrested-for-trying-to-recruit-an-insider-and-hack-a-nevada-company/
======
lostmsu
I understand they mask the employee name. But what company have they tried to
hack?

